# Wahl: User 2009



## zotos (21 Dezember 2009)

Die Wahl zum User des Jahres ist eine lieb gewonnene Tradition im SPS-Forum. 

Die Nominierung ist abgeschlossen und die Wahl eröffnet. 

Ich möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit auch auf eine andere Wahl hinweisen. In diesem Jahr findet zum ersten mal die Wahl zum "Publikumsliebling" statt.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

es geht um den hier


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es geht um den hier



Dann sollte man auch erwähnen wer der Stifter ist,
das ist der Kollege 4L der weder kosten noch Mühe gescheut hat.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Dann sollte man auch erwähnen wer der Stifter ist,
> das ist der Kollege 4L der weder kosten noch Mühe gescheut hat.



wobei vereinbart wurde, dass die kosten und mühen ihn weiter zu reichen und dazu gehört die gravur der rückplatte und der versand, laut vereinbarung von 2008, beim vorjahresgewinner liegen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... dazu gehört die gravur der rückplatte ...


Das könnte natürlich, wenn Helmut der neue Gewinner wird, ein bißchen problematisch werden - wie soll ich denn den User-Namen auf das Schild bringen ohne nicht gleichzeitig den ganzen Pokal damit zu belegen ... ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2009)

bisher sieht es ja so aus das wir dieses jahr versand und gravur sparen können


----------



## Cerberus (22 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das könnte natürlich, wenn Helmut der neue Gewinner wird, ein bißchen problematisch werden - wie soll ich denn den User-Namen auf das Schild bringen ohne nicht gleichzeitig den ganzen Pokal damit zu belegen ... ?


 
Schriftgröße 1,5!


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bisher sieht es ja so aus das wir dieses jahr versand und gravur sparen können



versand vielleicht, gravur nicht. ist mit jahreszahl.
übrigens kann auch links und rechts am sockel noch eine platte für die folgenden jahre angebracht werden.


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das könnte natürlich, wenn Helmut der neue Gewinner wird, ein bißchen problematisch werden - wie soll ich denn den User-Namen auf das Schild bringen ohne nicht gleichzeitig den ganzen Pokal damit zu belegen ... ?


Och...ganz einfach. Wird eben aus Helmut von der Reperatur, Helmut v.d. Rep..

DAs mit der Schriftgröße ließe sich auch machen...
*
Helmut*von der Reperatur

Nur eben etwas flexiebel sein...


----------



## jabba (23 Dezember 2009)

nade schrieb:


> Och...ganz einfach. Wird eben aus Helmut von der Reperatur, Helmut v.d. Rep..
> 
> DAs mit der Schriftgröße ließe sich auch machen...
> *
> ...



Das wird aber länger und nicht kürzer

1. Zeile
*Helmut*von der Reperatur
2. Zeile 
Sorry
3. Zeile 
*Helmut*von der Reparatur


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2009)

jetzt wo dus sagst...
Ok bleiben wir bei einer Größer. Die Vorgeschlagene 1,5


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Dezember 2009)

was machen wir eigentlich bei einem Unentschieden ???????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was machen wir eigentlich bei einem Unentschieden ???????



Ist doch klar wir sägen den Pott in der Mitte durch!


----------



## zotos (24 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ist doch klar wir sägen den Pott in der Mitte durch!


Der "Pott" wird nicht zersägt! Wir gehen den Umgekehrten Weg. Es kann nur einen Gewinner geben:
Die User-Accounts werden zwangsvereint und die zugehörigen Menschen werden Operativ zu einem siamesischen Zwillingen verwandelt. Die Operation findet aus Kostengründen bei Lorenz2512 im Keller statt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Der "Pott" wird nicht zersägt! Wir gehen den Umgekehrten Weg. Es kann nur einen Gewinner geben:
> Die User-Accounts werden zwangsvereint und die zugehörigen Menschen werden Operativ zu einem siamesischen Zwillingen verwandelt. Die Operation findet aus Kostengründen bei Lorenz2512 im Keller statt.




Bitte nicht bei lori, der ist ein kurfuscher. Außerdem hat
er keine hübschen Krankenschwestern und das mir der 
Hund durchs Gesicht leckt bringt mir auch nichts. 
Ach und kochen kann er auch nicht. 
Wie soll das eigentlich aussehen ich bin klein, dick und dumm,
der LL ist groß, schlank und klug. 

Scheiß Idee wir sägen!


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wie soll das eigentlich aussehen ich bin klein, dick und dumm,
> der LL ist groß, schlank und klug.


 
Na na Helmut, das mit der Körpergröße liesse ich ja ggf. noch gelten ... was den Rest angeht - da gibt es ja ein paar Hilfs-Ayatolla's hier im Forum (und vielleicht auch noch einige andere mehr), die sind da ganz anderer Meinung ... Aber du solltest dein Licht auch nicht unter den Scheffel stellen ...


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2009)

Also für fast 2000 aktive Benutzer werden hier erstaunlich wenig Stimmen abgegeben.

Ist doch nett denen Leuten die einem geholfen haben, oder einen zum lachen brachten oder was auch immer, nochmals einen Dank in Form einer Stimme zu geben.

Je mehr wählen umso spannender wird das doch. 
Es ist zwar meine erste Wahl hier, aber ich glaube ich verpflichte mich mit meiner Stimmabgabe zu keinem Kauf. 

Darum der Aufruf: 
Der Countdown läuft. :sm4: :sw7:


----------



## dalbi (31 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich klopp dir glei die schaufel ins schienbein!





Gruss Daniel


----------



## vierlagig (31 Dezember 2009)

dalbi schrieb:


> Gruss Daniel



ach ... so leicht kommt man hier an stimmen?


----------



## dalbi (31 Dezember 2009)

*ACK*

und die restlichen >1000, immer wieder schön zu lesen, mach einfach weiter so.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## vierlagig (31 Dezember 2009)

dalbi schrieb:


> mach einfach weiter so.



das kann ich nur so zurück geben, daniel!
wehe 2010 wird forum ohne dalbi statt finden, mit wem soll ich mich dann über mittelwertsbildung streiten?


----------



## vierlagig (31 Dezember 2009)

Merker hat dieses Jahr noch gar nicht abgestimmt


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Darum der Aufruf:
> Der Countdown läuft. :sm4: :sw7:


Diese Umfrage wird am *31.12.2009* um *14:06* geschlossen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Dezember 2009)

Der Neue Sieger ist der Alte Sieger. Oder kann sich da noch was tun ??? Mit den Zeitangaben kam ich noch nie klar *ROFL*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralf zum User des Jahres 2009... und auch Dir Helmut zum VizeUser des Jahres 2009


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der Neue Sieger ist der Alte Sieger. Oder kann sich da noch was tun ??? Mit den Zeitangaben kam ich noch nie klar



Ich bin bei den Zeitangaben im Forum auch nie so ganz sicher aber: 





> Teilnehmer: *77*. Diese Umfrage ist geschlossen


deutet an das die Wahl nun beendet ist. 

User des Jahres 2009 ist Larry Laffer. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und vielen Dank für Deinen Einsatz hier im Forum.

Glückwünsche auch an Helmut_von_der_Reparatur Platz 2 und dem süßen Pärchen auf Platz 3 Ralle und vierlagig ;o)

Ich nutze die Gelegenheit und wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch und einen erfolgreichen Start ins Jahr 2010. Die Tendenz regionale Stammtische ins Leben zurufen begrüße ich und hoffe auf Zahlreiche Events fürs nächste Jahr.


----------



## vierlagig (31 Dezember 2009)

auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch dem verdienten gewinner!


----------



## waldy (31 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Larry ,
von mir auch Glückwunsch .

vierlagiger - machen wir weiter unsere Lehrgang?
Und du bekommst dann bestimm mehr Stimme als für diese Jahr .

Und Natürlich Herzlicher Dank an Ralle .

gruß waldy


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
erst einmal vielen Dank an Alle, die sich an dieser Wahl beteiligt haben - ganz besonders natürlich denen, die für mich gestimmt haben .
Somit wird der von Vierlagig gestiftetete Pokal noch ein weiteres Jahr bei mir verweilen .

Meine Glückwünsche naürlich an den Vize-Sieger Helmut und die beiden Bronze-Sieger Ralle und Vierlagig.

Ich wünsche euch auch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins 2010 ...

Liebe Grüße
euer Larry


----------



## veritas (31 Dezember 2009)

Hi,

herzlichen Glückwunsch Larry.

Helmut als Vize auch alles gute.

Macht so weiter....


Und wo ich schon dabei bin wünsche ich allen Forumusern
einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...


LG

Mario


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Larry und Helmut. Ihr habt verdient gewonnen.
Jetzt lasst es heute noch schön krachen.


----------



## crash (31 Dezember 2009)

Meinen Glückwunsch an Larry für den Sieg!

Glückwunsch auch an
Helmut
Ralle
und
vierlagig
für die Plätze 2, 3a und 3b.

...und auch an alle anderen die es auf diese Liste geschafft haben.

Allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch an Larry für den Sieg!
> 
> Glückwunsch auch an
> Helmut
> ...


 
*ACK* Crash, Du hast alles gesagt!

Von mir auch Gratulation!


----------



## Lebenslang (31 Dezember 2009)

Nun, nachdem ich die Neujahrsansprache unsrer Bundeskanzlerin gesehen habe bin
ich startklar fürs neue Jahr  Dem Gewinner der Wahl gratuliere ich und möchte 
den fleißigen Schreibern des Forums und deren Familien viel Gesundheit und Erfolg für 2010 wünschen.

Es ist doch morgens auf der Arbeit immer wieder eine Freude hier mal ins Forum zu schauen um zu gucken was es so neues an Themen  bzw. Antworten gibt.


----------



## dalbi (1 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch an Larry zum Sieg und auch den zweitplatzierten, Helmut sowie an Ralle und vierlagig für den 3. Platz.

Macht im neuen Jahr einfach so weiter, es ist immer wieder schön eure Beiträge zu lesen. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## OHGN (2 Januar 2010)

Mein allerherzlichster Glückwunsch gilt hier an erster Stelle folgenden Kollegen:

*MSB*
*marlob*
*Thomas_v2.1 
*
Alle weiteren Teilnehmer dieses Ausscheids verdienen selbstverständlich ebenso meine Anerkennung.
.


----------



## RGerlach (2 Januar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> *ACK* Crash, Du hast alles gesagt!
> 
> Von mir auch Gratulation!



Ich kann mich Crash auch nur anschließen. *ACK*

Ralph


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Januar 2010)

oops, Umfrage schon vorbei?

ich dachte, viele kämen erst am 11.1. dazu, noch im letzen Moment zu voten ...


----------

